# Tutorial sobre baterias recargables



## Miguel el travieso (Sep 16, 2012)

Hola a todos, en el archivo adjunto presento un tutorial sobre los distintos tipos de baterias recargables mas populares del mercado, espero que sea de interés.


----------

